# I made up a recipe the other day, chicken casserole!



## QueenEsther (Jan 17, 2007)

I was wondering what to make for dinner a couple nights ago, so, I looked around the kitchen to see what we had and this is what I came up with. Katie, my three year old niece, helped me make it. The casserole actually turned out good and the kids loved it. Calvin, my two year old nephew, really liked it which is good because he has been kinda picky lately.

I was feeling a little over confident with my cooking skills so I decided to make a cake after dinner. About 25 minutes into the cake baking I noticed that it smelled like it was done so I checked it (it still had 10 minutes to go), the top was burnt! I then noticed I had set the temperature at 475 degrees instead of 375 degrees  But the good thing is that it is an angel food cake so the top came right off and the rest of it was still good 

Anyway, so here's my Chicken Casserole.


2 Chicken Breasts
About 1/2 lb of egg noodles
1 Can Condensed Cream of Chicken Soup
1 Can of Milk (I just filled the chicken soup can with milk)
1 Can Sweet Corn
1 Can Fancy Cut Green Beans
2 Eggs


- Boil noodles.
- Fry Chicken with garlic herb seasoning. Cut into bite size pieces. (I had to put them back in the pan and boil them because they weren't done cooking).
- Beat the eggs; add in corn, green beans, cream of chicken soup, milk and about 1/3 cup of bread crumbs and MIX!
- Stir in chicken pieces and noodles.
- Spoon mix into pan (9"x13").
- Sprinkle bread crumbs on top.
- Pour a little bit of milk over top of stuff.

Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 17, 2007)

Next time for a really delicious chicken, bake or roast the chicken, then fry it. It's sooooo good!

But you were probably under time constraints with kids around.


----------



## QueenEsther (Jan 18, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Next time for a really delicious chicken, bake or roast the chicken, then fry it. It's sooooo good!
> 
> But you were probably under time constraints with kids around.



Thanks, I'll have to do that next time. 

The day after I did that I baked some chicken on lemon in some red wine. That recipe is on my blog, the kids didn't like it as much, hehe.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 18, 2007)

QueenEsther said:


> Thanks, I'll have to do that next time.
> 
> The day after I did that I baked some chicken on lemon in some red wine. That recipe is on my blog, the kids didn't like it as much, hehe.



Mmmm!


----------

